# C. parviflorum?



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 13, 2011)

I got this a month or so ago on ebay. It was labelled C. pubescens, but to me it seems like C.p. parviflorum...its pretty small. I do like it a lot though.....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 13, 2011)

Sorry.......forgot the photo!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2011)

This is in Queens? Nice.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2011)

Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens. I go by the flower to determine the variety, not the plant size, and this looks like var. pubescens.


----------



## jtrmd (May 13, 2011)

^

I agree


----------



## Dido (May 16, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> ^
> 
> I agree



Me too. 

Interesting yellow form, if it will stay like that you will have a alba one. 
Only heard of them, but they can get darker by the time. 

Please post again in a few weeks, can you self it, for the pollen?


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 17, 2011)

Hi, Eric,

Definitely pubescens.

Ron


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 17, 2011)

Thanks...the petals did get somewhat darker, but overall it still seems a bit light. I thought that size was the main difference between pubescens and parviflorum....This is certainly far smaller than any pubescens I have ever seen...no more than 6" tall, maybe 5. The parviflorum I just got from Ron is still growing out but its already larger than this plant.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 17, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Thanks...the petals did get somewhat darker, but overall it still seems a bit light. I thought that size was the main difference between pubescens and parviflorum....This is certainly far smaller than any pubescens I have ever seen...no more than 6" tall, maybe 5. The parviflorum I just got from Ron is still growing out but its already larger than this plant.



Yep, plant size can vary greatly. For example, tiny C. p. var. pubescens can be found in windswept heath thickets of Newfoundland. I've seen really small pubescens on mountaintops along the Appalachian Trail. It seems to have a propensity for shrinking in "sub-optimal" conditions.


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2011)

Young plants are often to smaller. 
my mother plants have nearly the double size as the seedlings flowering the first time. But in this case, there are some which are bigger ones.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Speaking of windswept, those plants look a bit on the windswept side :rollhappy:

Coloration of v. pubescens can be extreme - very dark or very light. Likewise the length and degree of twisting in the petals varies widely.


----------

